
Zuckerberg: my Facebook manifesto to re-boot globalisation - csomar
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-38998884
======
imartin2k
This is awesome.

'"Would you like to meet President Trump? I asked. "I would like that not be
the focus of this. I don't really have much comment on that. It somewhat
detracts from the focus of what we are trying to do here."'

